

Ask HN: What's the best Web based API you ever used? - orenbarzilai

We are designing an API for one of our products and would love to learn from the best. As a developer, what&#x27;s the best (any why) Web based API you ever used?
======
nreece
Stripe. Streamlined and well-documented.

~~~
acc54321
Agreed.

------
aprdm
I liked ones that I used and had Swagger documentation, that way you can
easily make API calls in the API's documentation. Take for example pipedrive:
[https://developers.pipedrive.com/v1](https://developers.pipedrive.com/v1)

------
manidoraisamy
Parse. I like APIs you can copy/paste into javascript and build an MVP and
worry about fail-proof server-side integration for production later.

~~~
wingerlang
Another vote for this one, felt like you were up and running within minutes.
Used it with their iOS SDK.

------
eleumik
Whatever web API I use I like it to be documented in automatic way so that is
always up to date. Especially in first phase API changes, and I remember bad
days spent in discovering the new version of some Facebook api before they get
published..sort of MSDN black box hell

------
gxespino
Another vote for stripe. I know of many junior web devs cutting their teeth on
stripe. It's too easy.

------
gcatalfamo
Do SDKs count? AWS has been great so far.

